# Jmcslob's VS Help and Advice Thread



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 16, 2009)

I am starting this Thread for Help and Advice since I have decided to learn Visual Studio 2008.
As of now I have just Installed VS pro, I have it set at Visual Basic Express 2008 and I have done the first project "Form1" the simple Web browser and I'm getting setup at MS's VS learning center and I have read enough to make your head explode....
If you have any helpful tips,Advice or any information you believe i might find useful as i begin learning VS and as I progress. Please Feel free to post it here...


----------



## Kreij (Oct 16, 2009)

You're off to a great start !!  Now switch to C# if you don't have to learn VB. 

VS is one of the finest IDE's i've seen. The intellisense is a Godsend, given the number of methods in the API's. 
Use the help->Index to hunt down specifics (or google if there is not enough in there).

But the key is ... ask for help here on TPU.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 16, 2009)

Use descriptive names.  That goes for all programming.

The "Configuration Manager" is your friend.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 16, 2009)

*too much reading makes jmcslob loopy*

Esto es como aprender un segundo idioma, Se me está dando un dolor de cabeza


----------



## Kreij (Oct 16, 2009)

Take a couple of aspirin and start coding. lol


----------



## Kreij (Oct 18, 2009)

So how's it going JMC? Any problems? Don't hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 18, 2009)

so far so good, but I hate to say it I can't figure out to switch to C# and I think ur right VS basic is, well Basic..I have read quite a bit and done several exercises and I'm getting the terms down, which is good so I can understand What I'm trying to learn...My wife makes me Take the day off from VS when she is off work, between her and school that still leaves me about 4 hrs a day to do this, except on Thursdays and Sundays..
i gotta give MS some major credit here to..They seem to bend over backwards to help you learn this stuff.
I see my Post per day # going down here at TPU cause this is keeping me busy, as always Thank you,
thank you for helping offering advice and checking up on me...I'm sure I'll be asking a lot of questions soon..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 18, 2009)

To make a C# app, you have to create/add a new project and select an option under C# on the left.  If there is no C# option, it currently isn't installed/not supported.


----------

